# Probleme mit Arbeitsspeicher und Mainboard



## Peelo (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir heute einen neuen Pc zusammengebaut.Ich besitze ein Mainboard von Asus(Crosshair 6 Hero)sowie den Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair(Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15).Mein Problem ist,dass die Arbeitsspeicher nur im Solo-Modus (also eine in schwarz und eine in grau)funktionieren und nicht im Dual-Modus (also schwarz und schwarz) da dann der Pc nicht hochfährt und der Fehler 54 im Panel angezeigt wird.Leider ist mir erst später aufgefallen,dass die Arbeitsspeicher nicht in der von Asus erstellten Liste der kompatiblen Arbeitsspeicher drin ist(Liste: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...82704.1501024203-236279229.1501024203).Jedoch frag ich mich warum dann die einzeln und im Solo-Modus funktionieren(Alle einzelnen Slots mit beiden Karten ausprobiert).Außerdem geht der Pc manchmal einfach aus und das Panel zeigt die Nummer 8 an aber er fährt nicht wieder hoch.Kann es sein,dass das Mainboard einen Defekt hat ?Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für die Antwort.


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. Juli 2017)

Peelo schrieb:


> .... Liste der kompatiblen Arbeitsspeicher ....


Überleg doch mal wie ASUS oder ein anderer Hersteller, ALLE Arbeitsspeicher testen soll? Die Liste ist Nice-to-Know... Mehr nicht.

BIOS Update durchgeführt?


----------



## Neppi88 (25. Juli 2017)

Hast du mal in der Anleitung geschaut was als erstes belegt werden sollte.  Prioritätenliste sollte es da geben. 
Vielleicht funktioniert es wen du es in 2 (grau) + 4 (grau) belegst.


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. Juli 2017)

Grau/Grau wäre sogar die erste Wahl... Ist bei ASUS meisst so. Ich würd mit einem Riegel booten und erst einmal das BIOS upgraden. Anschliessend CMOS Reset durchführen und dann in Ruhe von vorn...


----------



## Peelo (25. Juli 2017)

Ich habe das bereits ausprobiert.Ich bin alle Möglichkeiten durchgegangen und bei dieser funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Schwarzseher (25. Juli 2017)

Würde den Speicher auch mal mit memtest86 testen:
Wie testet man Arbeitsspeicher mit Memtest86+?
Bios Update könnte auch helfen,wie bereits emfpohlen.
Q Code 8 :System Agent Initialisierung nach dem Laden des Microcode
Q Code 54:Unspezifizierter Speicherinitialisierungsfehler


----------



## mad-onion (26. Juli 2017)

Also ich hatte das auch da waren verbogene Pins und daher mangelnder Kontakt dran Schuld allerdings in nem Intel System. So lief ein channel problemlos und bei belegen des anderen Channels gab es eine Bootschleife + nicht gelisteten Fehlercode. Ich würde daher mal das Board in Verdacht nehmen. Auch mal nachsehen ob cpu-pins evtl gebogen oder abgebrochen sind.


----------



## Schwarzseher (26. Juli 2017)

Beim AMD Sockel AM4 liegt die Cpu ja praktisch nur auf und wird nicht in den Sockel gedrückt via Hebel.Die CPU hat ja nur Stifte und keine Federn wie bei Intel.Da sollte eigl. weniger passieren.
Wurde der Ram schonmal mit Memtest überprüft jetzt?


----------

